# Echo Lake in Piqua?



## Golfcarz

I'm looking for somewhere to take my 14' Jon boat this evening. It is electric only. I live approximately 40 minutes South of Echo Lake. Is it worth the drive for evening bass fishing? I know it's a small place, but I can find very little info. Is the boat ramp decent? Is it big enough to keep me busy for 3 hours? Thanks for any input.... Just saw Swift Run on the map in Piqua also. Does it have a boat ramp? It looks quite a bit larger than Echo. Thanks.


----------



## crappiedude

I've never been to or even heard of Echo Lake or Swift Run but I have to say anywhere you go would be better than sitting at home watching TV. Part of what I like about fishing is looking at new water and doing a little exploring.
Good luck and I hope you get a few.


----------



## SConner

Boat ramp is for small boats and you launch into a canal that connects echo lake to Swift Run. If boat is small you could fish both lakes on same trip.


----------



## Golfcarz

SConner said:


> Boat ramp is for small boats and you launch into a canal that connects echo lake to Swift Run. If boat is small you could fish both lakes on same trip.


How small does the boat have to be? I have a 14' aluminum Jon boat, but it is very wide for a Jon boat. It is 70" wide at the top. I didn't make it up there today, but am hoping to go tomorrow or Monday if my boat will fit. Thanks.


----------



## Golfcarz

crappiedude said:


> I've never been to or even heard of Echo Lake or Swift Run but I have to say anywhere you go would be better than sitting at home watching TV. Part of what I like about fishing is looking at new water and doing a little exploring.
> Good luck and I hope you get a few.


I couldn't agree more. Thanks for the encouragement. Hopefully my boat will fit and I catch a few this weekend.


----------



## SConner

Width will not be the issue, height will be. You have to navigate under low bridge to get to Echo Lake. If you go north to Swift Run, their are a couple foot bridges and a canal lock.


----------



## Golfcarz

SConner said:


> View attachment 307689
> Width will not be the issue, height will be. You have to navigate under low bridge to get to Echo Lake. If you go north to Swift Run, their are a couple foot bridges and a canal lock.


Thanks for the picture and info. I don't think height will be an issue for me. It's just a flat bottom boat with a trolling motor. I'll try to make it up there today or tomorrow. I'm having a slow start this year. I need to catch a couple to get things going for the year. Thanks again.


----------



## gonelong

I hope you post back. I had had the same notion to give that a go but discovered river fishing before I got around to it. I have a kayak, so river fishing is a good match but I like to get lakes now and again as well.


----------



## Badfish34

You can spend some time in both of lakes/ponds there.. there is also Franz pond too which is connected as well.. the city had that off limits last year as they released tilapia to help with over vegetation.. Every fish I have ever caught between the two bigger bodies has been a decent size.. also, there is a lot of nature and wildlife to see along the canals and the less populated areas of the water! I always enjoy it there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadR 26r

Are these pay lakes or public and we’re is the ramp at I have a little 81/2 ft John boat with trolling motor I didn’t no about these and I live outside of union city


----------



## SConner

Water is public, ramp is just north of Echo Lake on the canal. I fished it from kayak so never considered any restrictions, but assume the entire area is no gas engines. Not sure about any restriction on electric trolling motors.
Badfish34 - Are you aware of any restrictions on trolling motors?


----------



## Badfish34

It’s all electric trolling motors there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadR 26r

How’s the fishing and thank u for letting me no I appreciate it I normally go to Laramie but wanna try something different that ain’t to far out


----------



## ChadR 26r

Very nice lake went there a me and dad had a good day on some gills


----------



## Golfcarz

Sorry for the delayed response. I've been dealing with the aftermath of the tornadoes in my area. I did make it to Piqua Sunday evening. I got there late and had to take shelter during a 30 min rain storm. I only got to fish about 2 hours. I took the canal up to swift run. The weeds were thick, but I didn't have too much trouble. I was surprised that it was only about 5' deep In most places I went. I didn't cover near all of it though. I fished in the furthest North section. The scenery was nice. The only action I had was one bluegill and a tiny bass. It looked promising and I'll most likely go back sometime. Wish I would have caught a few to get me a little more excited, but I admit I'm no pro. Most likely others would have had better luck. Thanks to everyone who helped me out. Where should I go next?? I have a new to me boat and am really enjoying it.


----------



## crappieluvr

Anyone know if echo lake is muddy or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadR 26r

I would like to know as well if we can get under the bridge or is the canal risen to high


----------



## ChadR 26r

Lake is in good shape


----------



## ChadR 26r

Had a good time on sine nice gills there last sunday had quite a few around 8 inches all around the gills are healthy here and so far I haven’t really try catching anything else bc the gills are just really healthy and very nice there


----------

